# washing machine



## woody07 (Jan 21, 2012)

just bought house in spain(villamartin) looking for parts for my baley ts930 washing machine can anyone help please


----------



## langage (Jan 26, 2012)

Call Trevor, 605192626
The is also a shop in Torrevieja in Calle Orihuela, just past the cam bank. 
Both are recommended by me personally.


----------



## woody07 (Jan 21, 2012)

langage said:


> Call Trevor, 605192626
> The is also a shop in Torrevieja in Calle Orihuela, just past the cam bank.
> Both are recommended by me personally.


thanks i will give it a try


----------

